# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Turning 61 next week

## bethdoth

I haven't been very active on the board this year, but have still been working out like a crazy man. My oldest grandson started High school football so he has been working out with me (AKA Big Papa) and pushing me. My goal this year was to cap my shoulders. I did pretty good. Next year its build my damn traps. As traditional here is my yearly how did I do birthday pic.

----------


## Cylon357

:Clap:

----------


## charger69

Still looking great!! Im not far behind in age however I need to compete to try looking like you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bethdoth

Thanks charger, I'm sure you look great as always. I dropped 12 pounds in 2.5 weeks leaner now.

----------


## s1nc1ty

Damn ridicolous physique for a 60 year old... better then 90% 30 year olds... good job man looking good

----------


## Charlie67

Still looking great man, good work!

Best,
Charlie

----------


## Charlie67

Still looking great man, good work!

Best,
Charlie

----------


## Ghostman_SW

Looking freaking amazing at 61...has to be a blast getting to workout with your grandson.

----------


## Rot-Iron66

Looking amazing brother, Wow..

----------


## bethdoth

> Looking freaking amazing at 61...has to be a blast getting to workout with your grandson.


It is I enjoy seeing the gains he is able to make in strength, size and bodyfat. Good hormone levels at 15! I just had full labs they my came back pretty good. 70mg test cyp subq every 3.5 days.

----------


## Cylon357

> It is I enjoy seeing the gains he is able to make in strength, size and bodyfat. Good hormone levels at 15! I just had full labs they my came back pretty good. 70mg test cyp subq every 3.5 days.


Are you using pharma or UGL test?

----------


## bethdoth

> Are you using pharma or UGL test?


Pharma via my doc!

----------


## spywizard

looking good and still have the hair..

----------

